# Camo



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

This is not me.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hahahahaha.
now that looks like one comfy stand


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Can civilians get thats stuff? I sure would like to have some.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fishpro said:


> Can civilians get thats stuff? I sure would like to have some.


just visit your next gun show or www.sportsmansguide.com should have bdu's


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

they are called acu's now, BDU's were the old green ones


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The Air Force is getting some similar called ABU's.


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

I had a buddy at work wear testing the AF "smurf outfit" I hope the final version is much better than what he wore. The good stuff is the new marine camo.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember the BDU's. What do the ABU/ACU stand for? ___battle uniform or ___camouflage uniform?



> AF "smurf outfit


We used to call the AF dress uniforms Metro bus driver uniform.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats my kind of camo. Fall asleep on the couch and nobody knows where your at. PERFECT!!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

ABu stands for Airman Battle Uniform


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Looked at that picture never noticing the guy 2 diff times. Thought it was just an ugly green couch.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Army Combat Uniform


----------

